# Online Moots Dealer?



## mervin (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm looking to order a Mootour in the near future but it seems the nearest brick & mortar dealer is 250 miles away. Any recommendations for or against a specific online dealer would be appreciated.


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

I would possibly go with wrenchscience.com, they are the only online moots dealer that I know of that seems fairly reputable.

Call around. any intelligent Moots dealer would be happy to have your business, build the bike just the way you want and ship it to you, it doesn't have to be an online retailer or the closest brick and mortar store. A small shop would probably give you a better price on anything than an online retailer. Here is what you do, call a small shop, ask for the manager or head wrench or something like that, not the high school kid. Tell them what you want and your situation, ask what is the best price that they can give you. Call several places and see who will do what. Go with who you feel comfortable with. 

Give Moots a call, their customer service is superb, they will certainly help you with whatever you need, their customer service is rarely surpassed. 

Here are some things to consider. 
Online bike sizing programs are lame and really don't work that well. The Mootour is a custom bike, an expensive custom bike, you want the right fit for your desired use of the Mootour.
An experienced bicycle fitter can discuss and test many different options for regarding bicycle size, stems , seatposts saddle positions and examine personal issues such as flexibility that an internet bike fitting machine or guy on the phone cannot. 
Perhaps the next time you are near a reputable bike shop you should be fitted and discuss such options even if you don't plan to purchase a bike from them or they don't sell Moots, be sure and pay the shop and be up front with your intentions. 
Might as well do it right when you get the bike. 
Hell, I'd hook you up with a Mootour if you lived near me.


----------



## mervin (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks Lizard. I'm pretty comfortable with the sizing and fit I use now. I've tweaked it over the years since my original fitting. The Moots will be an upgrade from my current frames and I'll be using parts and a drivetrain I have on hand to build it up.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Wisecyclebuys.com has them. Call Bryan. He's a great guy to talk to.


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

Moots may be willing to deal with you directly if you give them a call, if you only want a frame. I'd give them a call.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

No, Moots will not deal with you directly on a frame order, especially a custom frame, it must go thru a dealer whether it is local or on the internet. 



Rubber Lizard said:


> Moots may be willing to deal with you directly if you give them a call, if you only want a frame. I'd give them a call.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

I bought my custom Moots frame over the Internet thru Speedgoat without a single issue. I did not have any fitting done thru this purchase, as I designed my own custom geometry in CAD solid modeling at work and then sent in my drawing to blueprint the frame. The frame came out exactly like the dimensions called out on my drawing. Very pleased!

http://www.speedgoat.com/product.asp?part=48050&cat=35&brand=161



mervin said:


> I'm looking to order a Mootour in the near future but it seems the nearest brick & mortar dealer is 250 miles away. Any recommendations for or against a specific online dealer would be appreciated.


----------

